# Tubal ligation or IUD?



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm going to be 37 in June and would like something more permanent. I won't use hormones anymore because I smoked for 20 years and am fearful of clots. I'm also tired of condoms. I'd like to have my tubes tied but they have to pump carbon dioxide into the abdomen so the procedure can be done. I'm worried about how this will affect my IBS. I've considered an IUD as an alternative, but this poses another problem. It can increase bleeding and cramping. I already bleed pretty heavy for two or three days out of EIGHT. And cramping as it is increases problems with IBS. I don't know what to do. Any input would be greatly appreciated.Lizzy


----------



## 19205 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,I had a tubal ligation when I was around 35~ and I don't regret it at all. It was done on a "Same Day Surgery" basis and the carbon dioxide wasn't too bad. The bloating and abdominal pain (from the carbon dioxide), lasted 3~ hours and then I was fine. I found that laying on my stomach with a small pillow placed just below my breast helped relieve the pain. Talk to your doctor about your concerns, but I don't think it should affect your IBS; it didn't bother mine.Best of luck!Trudaluck


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Lizzy. I had my tubes tied 5 years ago after my third child was born. Mine was done right after a c-section I figured why not since they were in there anyway. I must tell you that since then my ibs has gotten worse but I'm not sure if that's because I also had my third c-section at the same time. Check with your doc he/she might have some insight for you. Take care.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I'm going to discuss it with my gyno, but I'm now leaning toward having my tubes tied.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I had myself 'customized' as I call it,  my tubes tied, when I was early 20s. Same-day thing, as another poster noted. I didn't have IBS at the time, but I didn't even notice bloating or anything. Coming home, going up the steps, I had an 'ouch' once. ONCE. And I was back up exercising in about 3 days. Admittedly that is a young patient...It's been great! I remember the nurse in the recovery room telling me how great she found it, too. I had pretty much no issues with it, but as I say, that was before IBS.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I had my tubes tied at the same time as having my gallbladder out about a year and a half ago. The bloating from the carbon dioxide was the worst part of the recovery for me, but it only lasted about a day. I was in and out of the hospital in four hours and was back to work in 3 days. I don't regret it one bit.When I was in my early 20's I had an IUD put in - I cramped and bled and had such bad pain that I went back and had it removed 2 days later. I have been told it is unusual to have pain like I did, though - most people have no problems. I have been told my my doctor that my uterus is very small so that could explain the pain I had, I guess??Marty


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Optimist, how were you able to find a doctor to do that in you're 20's? I'm looking for the same thing, but most doc's won't do it if you haven't had kids. I have no desire to have kids, I hate them. I HATE KIDS!!!!!!


----------

